# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB _ Bak Fiber 2nd area Surabaya

## Aan84

Jika ada yang punya bak fiber tidak terpakai ukr 1,5 sampai 2 m.
monggo bisa ditawarkan. Saya bisa dihubungi di 081917490532 (WA)

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aan84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

